# new pics of me



## r1dermon

well, i know you all wanted to see my sexy mug, so i decided to break out the camera a few minutes ago...beware, im not responsible for any attractions you may incur by simply browsing my pictures, i sometimes have that affect...hey, sorry about the lighting, i'll get some better ones up later, i had a really good one but it got deleted by my shitty machine when i renamed it...arg...


----------



## ___

I F*CKING LOVE THE WALLPAPER


----------



## ESPMike

BADER666 said:


> I F*CKING LOVE THE WALLPAPER


----------



## Guest

You're not emo. 
This is what you would look like if you were emo.


----------



## Piranha King

now we see why you couldn't get that slut!!!!!!!!








wes


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Bullsnake said:


> You're not emo.
> This is what you would look like if you were emo.


You want emo? I got emo? I also got paint!

View attachment 107445


----------



## r1dermon

here's another one...

View attachment 107446


nice emo touch up...hahaha...i like heavy sh*t like tool...dashboard confessional doesnt exactly tickle my fancy...


----------



## timmy

I love you, LOL :rasp:


----------



## Guru

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> You're not emo.
> This is what you would look like if you were emo.


You want emo? I got emo? I also got paint!

View attachment 107445

[/quote]
That is so emo.








http://www.zippyvideos.com/355114368124477...shed_emo_video/


----------



## r1dermon

hahaha...uhh timmy....thank you?


----------



## ESPMike

timmy said:


> I love you, LOL :rasp:


creepy...


----------



## Winkyee

BADER666 said:


> I F*CKING LOVE THE WALLPAPER


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

ESPMike said:


> I love you, LOL :rasp:


creepy...

















[/quote]

DON'T BAN THE LOVE MAN. LOVE IS THE GLUE THAT HOLDS THE FABRIC OF PFURY TOGETHER! THINK OF THE CHILDREN.

Yours truely
- Englebert B. Finkenrod

Sorry guy but i'm gonna keep on screwing with your pictures in paint. For in paint, I am Lord.

View attachment 107447


----------



## r1dermon

its a shame i do not have paint on this computer...or id 0wn your paint skillz.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

r1dermon said:


> its a shame i do not have paint on this computer...or id 0wn your paint skillz.


Impossible. I come from the domain of isketch and am well trained in the art of ruining games with obscene pictures and eventually getting booted.


----------



## Guest

If R1dermon was Super Fly -he would look like this...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Dude your f*cking sexy let me suck your penis. Hahhahahah.


----------



## ___

GREAT SONG


----------



## r1dermon

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Dude your f*cking sexy let me suck your penis. Hahhahahah.


not sure how to respond to that...so what now chino, you couldnt get with that chick, so you decided to go with guys now?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

r1dermon said:


> here's another one...
> 
> View attachment 107446
> 
> 
> nice emo touch up...hahaha...i like heavy sh*t like tool...dashboard confessional doesnt exactly tickle my fancy...


Liam, dude! look like you really loos some weight they man......so you are serious about getting out from fast food.









this thread reminded me or Timmy thread with his pic.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Dude I always had a feeling you were Jamacian mon.

View attachment 107462


----------



## linds

arggggg


----------



## linds




----------



## b_ack51

r1dermon said:


> here's another one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice emo touch up...hahaha...i like heavy sh*t like tool...dashboard confessional doesnt exactly tickle my fancy...


Quoted for gayest shirt on p-fury.

Sorry man had to....


----------



## r1dermon

listen asshole, the ladies LOVE this shirt, the thing that sets it off are the uber awesome stripes down the front...this shirt is AWESOME and matches my super seductive baby blue eyes.


----------



## wasabi-glow

linds said:


>


2 Things--- U either look like one of these guys.








Bobbie "Bacala" from the Sopranos

Or this guy the NUMA NUMA Guy


----------



## nismo driver

wasabi-glow said:


>


2 Things--- U either look like one of these guys.








Bobbie "Bacala" from the Sopranos

Or this guy the NUMA NUMA Guy








[/quote]

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH BBBBBWWWAAAAHHHHHHH bobby bacala.. that sh*t is dead on









here i fixed it for ya bacala


----------



## r1dermon

ok dude, now you've crossed the line...get that shitty NY logo off of my forehead...im not joking either...


----------



## nismo driver

r1dermon said:


> ok dude, now you've crossed the line...get that shitty NY logo off of my forehead...im not joking either...


your right that is a shitty logo i put the better one on..

becareful if any of you friends see that pic it could cause problems..

LOL i wonder waht would happen if i faxed that to a few places around your area? "have you seen this guy. hes realyl a yankees fan!" of a highway billboard? 
hhmmmm

that might definately effect your ability to get laid up there

ok im gonna hook a brother up..

which do you like more? 1 or 2?


----------



## r1dermon

omg haha, is that quincy market!?? hahahaha...dude, seriously, change that sh*t...


----------



## Scrap5000

This thread f'n rocks


----------



## Winkyee

View attachment 107493


----------



## nismo driver

go navy!


----------



## r1dermon

NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fresh2salt

DrZoidberg said:


> View attachment 107493


Hahahaha


----------



## r1dermon

beat this...


----------



## Guest

Rick James wants in on the action.


----------



## ESPMike

This is the best thread ever.


----------



## r1dermon

awww that sh*t is wrong dannyboy...


----------



## Winkyee

lol
View attachment 107500


----------



## Jewelz

Please tell me you talk with a New England accent...


----------



## r1dermon

definately...the only real way to talk.

the best edit's so far are nismo with the quincy market billboard and blacksunshine with the rasta, that sh*t was FUNNY.


----------



## Jewelz

r1dermon said:


> definately...the only real way to talk.


Awesome... you could be Peter from Family Guy in his youth in the first couple of pics


----------



## nismo driver

r1dermon said:


> definately...the only real way to talk.


mass/boston is a distinctly differtn new englnd accent then maine or new hampshire though..


----------



## brutusbeefcake

u look like a ******


----------



## r1dermon

ok...so do you?


----------



## nismo driver

ok heres an updated oldie..

timmy and ridermon..


----------



## r1dermon




----------



## Guest

brutusbeefcake said:


> u look like a ******


Dont worry about this guy r1dermon, I think the steroids are screwing with his head...he's overly agressive.


----------



## brutusbeefcake

DannyBoy17 said:


> u look like a ******


Dont worry about this guy r1dermon, I think the steroids are screwing with his head...he's overly agressive.
[/quote]

lol ok dannyboy


----------



## Guest

:laugh:


----------



## r1dermon

weak...


----------



## Guest

Hey Nismo, how did you turn the face? Did you do that on Paint or Photoshop?


----------



## nismo driver

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hey Nismo, how did you turn the face? Did you do that on Paint or Photoshop?


i only use paint.. i am the paint master..


----------



## studmuffin992

BADER666 said:


> :laugh:


----------



## nismo driver

here danny this is alittle better


----------



## Guest

:laugh: Nismo, you are the P-Fury Paint king man


----------



## nismo driver

oooh johnny cakes i love your accent..


----------



## nismo driver

ok just to be fair.. heres one thats not gay..


----------



## r1dermon

ty nismo...yes, you're damn good at paint...you should post more pics of you so we can edit your dirty jersey mug.


----------



## BlackSunshine

ROFL Oh god I wish there was a "best of" fourm cause this thread would be there for sure.


----------



## gvrayman

these are some funny pictures


----------



## oscared15

AWesome thread guys


----------



## Guest

Blacksunshine420 said:


> ROFL Oh god I wish there was a "best of" fourm cause this thread would be there for sure.


Hall of Fame! At the top of the Lounge homepage


----------



## BlackSunshine

YES!! Its got my vote!!


----------



## nismo driver

i cant decided which one i better?


----------



## Winkyee

nismo driver said:


> i cant decided which one i better?


lol, I had p/s open ready to do that one...


----------



## BlackSunshine

1st one all the way.


----------



## Guru

Best of all time , put it in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Jewelz

I'll move it to Hall of Fame after it reaches about 7 pages or so...


----------



## nismo driver

GET BACK TO WORK!


----------



## Guru

Ahoy!

View attachment 107541


----------



## Guest




----------



## nismo driver

i think this is it atleast for today, im out of ideas


----------



## BlackSunshine

when I get home I will play with my P/s skillz a little more. this thread rocks.


----------



## Winkyee

lol
View attachment 107546


----------



## Puff

dude...arent you on the Sopranos???

Bobby...is that you??!?

jk mate  totally jk.


----------



## pyrokingbrand

HAHAHAHAHHA FRICKEN HILARIOUS!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

nismo driver said:


> ok heres an updated oldie..
> 
> timmy and ridermon..


nismo is it cool to use this as my avaitor? lol i love it


----------



## nismo driver

NICE Dr. Z!!! some real photo shopping finally..


----------



## r1dermon

gvmsrayman said:


> here's another one...
> 
> View attachment 107446
> 
> 
> nice emo touch up...hahaha...i like heavy sh*t like tool...dashboard confessional doesnt exactly tickle my fancy...


Liam, dude! look like you really loos some weight they man......so you are serious about getting out from fast food.









this thread reminded me or Timmy thread with his pic.








[/quote]
he still has the poofy cheeks though
[/quote]

im not fat dude...im down to 240, im 6'3 240, im just a big dude...i used to be 205 when i was in the gym...then i stopped paying for the gym, so they terminated my contract and got a collection agency after me. hahaha. since then i've been drinking beer like a madman...i will be back in the "player" game soon enough.














and i'll continue to make fun of you until you post a pic...


----------



## gvrayman

sorry about that


----------



## nismo driver

gvmsrayman said:


> DOWN TO 240!!!!! wow, thats like the people at the beginning of biggest loser


dude we get it, hes not as hot as you had hoped, get over it..


----------



## Winkyee

I'm not fat, 
I'm big boned..


----------



## BlackSunshine

nismo driver said:


> DOWN TO 240!!!!! wow, thats like the people at the beginning of biggest loser


dude we get it, hes not as hot as you had hoped, get over it..
[/quote]

yeah for real. why are you going on and on about it? Post a funny DR'ed pic of him or leave it alone.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Liam are not fat! just big and tall dude...........as i'm very short lol.


----------



## colt

(makes note, posting my pic is subject to abuse)

You opened yourself up like a book there :laugh: always good to get a laugh at someone elses expense :rasp:



2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Liam are not fat! just big and tall dude...........as i'm very short lol.


I hope you were letting us know how tall you are...height wise and not bragging about your shortcomings in the manhood dept


----------



## r1dermon

Blacksunshine420 said:


> DOWN TO 240!!!!! wow, thats like the people at the beginning of biggest loser


dude we get it, hes not as hot as you had hoped, get over it..
[/quote]

yeah for real. why are you going on and on about it? Post a funny DR'ed pic of him or leave it alone.
[/quote]

exactly...i dont give a rats ass about what you people say, all i know is that i've had a lot of sex for someone with my (current) body type. i used to be athletic and physically fit back in HS when i played football, but since college hit, i dont know, sh*t just kept going downhill. either way, this isnt a hot body contest, so STFU about how fat i am, just f*cking use your uber skillz and make a funny photo or else dont f*cking post, you're starting to piss me off and ruin a thread which was going so well...

oh and dont give me that biggest loser bullshit, 6'3" 240 is not a tub of f*cking lard, im not a skinny person, but im sure as sh*t not so fat that its unhealthy...


----------



## brutusbeefcake

first off what do you consider alot of sex? cause i bet its been awhile for you? secondly your trying to be tough by letting us know that you dont give a rats ass what us people say but yet your really starting to get pissed off............ so ................... ur pissed then?


----------



## Guest

Hes pissed because this thread was teh l33t before "some people" decided to ruin it.


----------



## brutusbeefcake

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hes pissed because this thread was teh l33t before "some people" decided to ruin it.


like already stated if you post a pic of yourself explaining how sexy you are on a forum with a bunch of guys your opening the door....


----------



## r1dermon

man, why do you have to keep going? just drop it man, it was a good thread until you injected your testosterone into it...


----------



## oscared15

this isn't hall a fame worthy without more pics, com on


----------



## Guest

To good humoured fun, but some of this sh*t is flaming...the guy isnt even fat! If he was like they are saying he is, I wouldnt care, but at this point its jsut personal bullshit.

*was quoting brutus btw*


----------



## brutusbeefcake

r1dermon said:


> man, why do you have to keep going? just drop it man, it was a good thread until you injected your testosterone into it...


im pretty much done but to be honest i havent typed but 20-30 words and i never said anything about being fat............ i dont think?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

this thread is getting out of hand!.......it was fun thread until someone have to ruin it.


----------



## Guest

r1dermon in stealth mode...


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

DannyBoy17 said:


> r1dermon in stealth mode...


there ya do Danny lol, Liam post some pics of Arron see what people can come up with lol


----------



## gvrayman

alright, calm down, i'll ease up on the truth
here is the Osama version
View attachment 107564


----------



## Guest

NOW what team is r1dermon playing on?


----------



## gvrayman

gvmsrayman said:


> NOW what team is r1dermon playing on?


----------



## Puff




----------



## gvrayman

MORE PICS


----------



## Guest

~


----------



## gvrayman

DannyBoy17 said:


> Rick James wants in on the action.


----------



## BlackSunshine

You Must get alot of ladies! Chicks Dig guys in bands!

View attachment 107570


----------



## gvrayman




----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

r1dermon said:


> Dude your f*cking sexy let me suck your penis. Hahhahahah.


not sure how to respond to that...so what now chino, you couldnt get with that chick, so you decided to go with guys now?
[/quote]

Haha no no I have a girlfriend now, been goin out for 3 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Edited


----------



## gvrayman

someone should turn him into geroge bush or something like that


----------



## BlackSunshine

heres one of his body building days.

View attachment 107571


----------



## gvrayman




----------



## Guest

gvmsrayman said:


> It is night, so I cant do that right now, but I have already found friends. Thanks for saying the magical word though


What I'm trying to say is to try and keep the negativity out of the threads. 
A funny picture thread doesn't need bickering and unfounded slandering. There's no point. It's best to keep these things to yourslef or PM him if you feel compelled to tell him something negative.


----------



## gvrayman




----------



## Puff




----------



## gvrayman




----------



## Puff

thanks buddy


----------



## gvrayman




----------



## BlackSunshine

I was searchin on the net and came across this.. Interesting.....

View attachment 107573


----------



## gvrayman

Blacksunshine420 said:


> I was searchin on the net and came across this.. Interesting.....
> 
> View attachment 107573
























that is the sh*t right there man,


----------



## r1dermon

sometimes people amaze me with what they come up with..


----------



## gvrayman

Ok
to keep this going here we have Mr. Satan
View attachment 107585


----------



## acestro

Um, can anyone explain how you crop stuff without it being a 'box'? Maybe my paint is outdated?... I have a very good idea...


----------



## joey'd

brutusbeefcake said:


> u look like a ******


is it just me, or is this guy more anoyying than i am? anybody?








you know what you look like buttcake........ oh who cares
r1der cool pics man, maybe if i get bored later ill draw you one like the rest


----------



## acestro

...


----------



## BlackSunshine

^that one is creepy.


----------



## gvrayman

Blacksunshine420 said:


> ^that one is creepy.


I agree that it is creepy


----------



## RAZORTEETH

you should have stuck with the yankees







boston red sux fan


----------



## b_ack51

Moshzilla!


----------



## BlackSunshine

HAHAH B_Ack! I almost used the pic of that oversized lemon too! HAHAHAHA


----------



## brutusbeefcake

b_ack51 said:


> Moshzilla!


Is That skinny chick in the steelers shirt the hottie thats bangin the seal?


----------



## nismo driver

Hi im ron burgundy.. stay classy p-fury!


----------



## b_ack51

Holy crap.... it is you Ron Burgandy


----------



## oscared15

brutusbeefcake said:


> Moshzilla!


Is That skinny chick in the steelers shirt the hottie thats bangin the seal?
[/quote]

your not funny and not clever, just give up :rasp:
[/quote]

i'm talking about buttcake


----------



## nismo driver

b_ack51 said:


> Holy crap.... it is you Ron Burgandy


scotch scotch scotch i love scotch.

i cant photo shop my self its just not as funny as when others do it..


----------



## BlackSunshine

nismo driver said:


> Holy crap.... it is you Ron Burgandy


scotch scotch scotch i love scotch.

i cant photo shop my self its just not as funny as when others do it..
[/quote]

I will hook ya up when I get home bud. I have plans already brewin. MUHAHAHAHH

oh wait you said classy..... grrrrr.


----------



## brutusbeefcake

boba fett said:


> Moshzilla!


Is That skinny chick in the steelers shirt the hottie thats bangin the seal?
[/quote]

your not funny and not clever, just give up :rasp:
[/quote]

i'm talking about buttcake








[/quote]

I wasnt trying to be funny you star wars geek!! i was seriously asking him if that shamu in the pic was the hottie that denied him the other night


----------



## gvrayman

watch yourself, et tu brute?


----------



## oscared15

gvmsrayman said:


> watch yourself, et tu brute?


iacit mortus infans et mater :rasp:


----------



## acestro

6 posts, well 7 (sorry) with no pics


----------



## gvrayman

weight watchers before and after
before
View attachment 107726

after
View attachment 107727

and years after that
View attachment 107728

and in 10 more years
View attachment 107729

and finally homeless
View attachment 107730


----------



## nismo driver

gvmsrayman said:


> weight watchers before and after
> before
> View attachment 107726
> 
> after
> View attachment 107727



















did i miss something or is the absolute worst post yet? THREAD KILLER


----------



## oscared15

gvmsrayman said:


> weight watchers before and after
> before
> View attachment 107726
> 
> after
> View attachment 107727


wow ray you suck aT this


----------



## gvrayman

All I do is try something I've never done before and you diss me,






















at least I deserve a round of applause from the smilies


----------



## oscared15

nismo driver said:


> ok heres an updated oldie..
> 
> timmy and ridermon..


one of the greatest pics ever


----------



## acestro

gvmsrayman said:


> ^that one is creepy.


I agree that it is creepy








[/quote]

Yeah, I thought the ceiling cat angle would be funny but I creeped myself out too


----------



## Guru

This is before
View attachment 107731

This is what you would look like on crack.
View attachment 107732


----------



## BlackSunshine

acestro said:


> ^that one is creepy.


I agree that it is creepy








[/quote]

Yeah, I thought the ceiling cat angle would be funny but I creeped myself out too















[/quote]
Floating disembodied heads are allways a crap shoot. 
worked for Max headroom.. no so much for Ol r1dermon.


----------



## gvrayman

View attachment 107738

is thiss good?


----------



## Guest

That is absolutely terrid :laugh:


----------



## gvrayman

terrid?


----------



## oscared15

gvmsrayman said:


> terrid?

















well it's it's it's.................

A picture?


----------



## acestro

One that Timmy and Wes will appreciate....


----------



## gvrayman




----------



## hyphen

dont be fooled


----------



## BlackSunshine

Here ya go Niz.

View attachment 107762

The names Driver. Nismo Driver.

I'm JDM Type arRrrr
View attachment 107764


----------



## acestro

Great pics!


----------



## timmy

DannyBoy17 said:


> :laugh:


LOL, i some hoe new i would be dragged into this!


----------



## Winkyee

lol,
This had to be done...

View attachment 107822


----------



## acestro

HOLY CRAP!







How did you match that color so well? OMG, that's awesome!


----------



## Winkyee

acestro said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you match that color so well? OMG, that's awesome!


lol, Just a little photoshop


----------



## gvrayman

that is awesome


----------



## Guru

DrZoidberg said:


> lol,
> This had to be done...
> 
> View attachment 107822
> 
> 
> View attachment 107823


















that is great.


----------



## Hemi

ROFL to funny people


----------



## r1dermon

damn...u guys are good...


----------



## redbellyjx ©

im speachless...i cant stop laughing at that


----------



## BlackSunshine

I'm done. I don't possibly think I could find anything funny after seeing that. That was AWESOME!


----------



## Guest

DrZoidberg said:


> lol,
> This had to be done...
> 
> View attachment 107822
> 
> 
> View attachment 107823


Unbeatable...cant follow that


----------



## nismo driver

AAAHHHHHHHH i just got back from the weekend.. this sh*t is great.. that is an ugly baby..


----------



## redbellyjx ©

DannyBoy17 said:


> Unbeatable...cant follow that


[/thread]

really... i dont think anyone has the balls to challenge that pic. this should just go in hall of fame right now.


----------



## r1dermon

definately top 2, i can't decide which was funnier, nismos 2 fast 2 fabulous or this one...hahaha...f*cking hilarity...


----------



## ESPMike

Those last 2 are awesome. I literally spit out water I was drinking when I saw the second one. Thats has hilarioud!


----------



## Guru

r1dermon said:


> definately top 2, i can't decide which was funnier, nismos 2 fast 2 fabulous or this one...hahaha...f*cking hilarity...


Deffinently this one, your coming out of Britney's vag,


----------



## r1dermon

ok, this thread is way too good to let die, we have to get this hall of famed...i want people to try and guess my name now...GUESS MY NAME!!!

how about this, if you can accurately guess my name, i'll buy and send you a p-fury sticker...w00t yeah, thats right...now guess bitches.


----------



## Jewelz

Liam ?


----------



## nismo driver

LOL liam is your name?


----------



## r1dermon

hey f*cker...Liam is a 100% irish name, and that means if you f*ck with my sheppards pie, i f*ck with your face. hahaha. good "guess" jewelz, wtf, that was gay...im gonna come up with something else...bear with me...

ok assholes, here's one for ya, i'll throw a sticker down on this one too...if you can guess BOTH, my waist size, AND my shoe size. MUHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Guest




----------



## nismo driver

r1dermon said:


> hey f*cker...Liam is a 100% irish name, and that means if you f*ck with my sheppards pie, i f*ck with your face. hahaha. good "guess" jewelz, wtf, that was gay...im gonna come up with something else...bear with me...


i wasnt laughing at your name i was laughing because you though you had a contest that would last a few post but actually someone said your name early on this thread..


----------



## r1dermon

oh yeah, and people who've met me dont count. sillyspy, bawb2u, outh, timmy...etc...


----------



## gvrayman

so now we have to guess the waist size and shoe size? ok waist= 36 shoes=11


----------



## timmy

r1dermon said:


> oh yeah, and people who've met me dont count. sillyspy, bawb2u, outh, timmy...etc...


Damn you :rasp:


----------



## r1dermon

gvmsrayman said:


> so now we have to guess the waist size and shoe size? ok waist= 36 shoes=11


closer with the waist than the shoes.


----------



## Guest

Waist 38, shoe 9


----------



## Jewelz

HoF'ed


----------



## gvrayman

waist=38 shoes=8


----------



## Blacklotus

nismo driver said:


> ok dude, now you've crossed the line...get that shitty NY logo off of my forehead...im not joking either...


your right that is a shitty logo i put the better one on..

becareful if any of you friends see that pic it could cause problems..

LOL i wonder waht would happen if i faxed that to a few places around your area? "have you seen this guy. hes realyl a yankees fan!" of a highway billboard? 
hhmmmm

that might definately effect your ability to get laid up there

ok im gonna hook a brother up..

which do you like more? 1 or 2?
[/quote]







Damn , now thats funny


----------



## Guru

Oh I can't believe the removed such a funny photoshop by Dr.Zoidberg. I don't see anything wrong with the picture, the staute was created by an artist and should be considered a piece of art.


----------



## r1dermon

damn...i should post more pics for you guys to mess around with...this sh*t was fuuuuuuunnnnnyyyyy...


----------



## Piranha King

40
12 1/2


----------



## r1dermon

38 15...yes, 15...it would be hard for anyone to guess that, so i gave it away...plus, looking back on it, it kinda gayes this threadout...im gonna post more pics in a day or two.


----------



## gvrayman

damn, size 15 shoes? Im a size 13 and I thought that was big........


----------



## slckr69

watch out guys he is known to uppercut people


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

I thought they only had wallpaper like that in England??


----------



## Trigga

DrZoidberg said:


> lol
> View attachment 107546


----------



## r1dermon

BTW, i've lost 50lbs since doing these photo's...and im still losing, my goal is to have a 6-pack, so however many more lbs i have to lose to reach that goal, thats how many i want to lose. im starting to run when i get some shoes. about a week or so. w00t.


----------



## Trigga

nice....get the new addidas man with the chipp...best shoe for running ever invented.


----------



## taylorhedrich

So I've noticed that this thread is worthless now that the uploaded pictures were lost in the board upgrade a while back...


----------



## Winkyee

taylorhedrich said:


> So I've noticed that this thread is worthless now that the uploaded pictures were lost in the board upgrade a while back...


lol
I have a couple floating around still..


----------

